# Just bought a gorilla rad relocate kit...



## Mr.renegade (Oct 15, 2011)

i need some ideas for custom radiator shroud for my new gorilla kit and bumper i just purchased. I ride a yellow renegade 800 and ride with a group called Country Boy ATV out of huntsville, TX. I've seen some pretty nasty shrouds on here so if you got an idea for me, i'd love to hear and we'll see if we cant make it happen!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You should have Maybelle cut into it :rockn:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Have a logo for the group? A skull wearing a cowboy hat and bandana comes to mind if not. that'd be sweet anywho lol.

Def get it unfinished and Powdercoat it yellow to match.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

honestly if you are going to light it up w LEDs it might sound crazy but for great stencils google pumpkin carving stencils. out of a thousand designs I saw at least a hundred I really wana do next for my rad relocate. i was thinking a punisher skull for the next one! it would deff give you a lot of ideas.


----------

